# Corrupt JPEG pictures



## smedroc (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello all. I am brand new to this site and probably would have never found it except I have been searching for hours on the internet for a solution to my problem. Here it is. I have a digital photo frame (about 3 years old) and have photos in them. I moved and this got packed away. I found it today, plugged it in, and then had a heart attack. About 75% of the photos are damaged. Don't know why. There are no other copies of these photos. Most are messed up like you will see at the bottom of this post and some are half greyed out or more. Please help me. These are pictures of my little boy and I despretely want them fixed. If there is anything anyone can do I won't be able to thank you enough.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks like the mem card got corrupted .. I don't think it's fixable.
I'm assuming photo frames use a mem card .. This looks like a typical card problem I've seen before.

I can't fix the first photo .. And this is about as good as I can do on the second one.
Hope this helps a little.

Got any more that might look repairable ??
And Welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry ... This is about as good as I can do on the first photo


----------



## smedroc (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you both for the help and yes I have more photos that need fixing. I would like to be able to learn how to fix these myself so I'm not bothering anyone with this. I've heard that photoshop is supposed to have alot of "fix it" tool options in their program. So I got ahold of Ps cs5 Essentials and am reading the book on it but I can't find anywhere on how to fix these kinds of photo errors. What did you guys use to fix them? I can always try that.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I converted them to Gray scale .. made new layers of each bad spot ..
and adjusted the levels of each bad layer to match.
Then added a color overlay .. (parts of the good original) .. to colorize ..
Then, started repairing ... CS5's Content aware was a lot of help .. some Cloning was also used.

CS5's color match tool wasn't much help.
Sure made me wish I knew more about Color.
I have the CS5 Videos .. maybe I'll get to watch them someday.

What was the process you use to retrieve these photos ??
I'm wondering if you used something else to read the card .. (if they came from the card) ..It might be better ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

smedroc said:


> I would like to be able to learn how to fix these myself so I'm not bothering anyone with this...


That might take awhile .. In the meantime, You can drop one or two a day here .. And I'll see what I can do.
Or .. You can send them to *Here*


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That first picture was Bugging me .. And I thought it might be something special to you ..
So I spent some more time on it.

I studied my CS5 color match tool tutorial .. And nothing worked.
So.. It was back to convert it to B/W ... fix the levels of each segment ..
Then colorize it with a color overlay.

If you want, I can send you the Photoshop psd file ... I Hope this is Better.
It's supposed to rain tomorrow .. send another


----------



## smedroc (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks alot Noyb. I am impressed with your work. I am teaching myself how to use Ps cs5 and hopefully I will be able to fix the rest of my photos myself. I see there are alot of cool things you can do with that program. So I'm gonna hold off for a bit and see what I can do before I post anymore photos. The latest one you posted that you fixed however is giving me an error when I try and open it and no little thumbnail like the other two. Not sure what's going on there. I thought with todays technology that there would be some software program out there that would just scan a bad photo and be able to fix it. Guess not huh? Well thanx again for the help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## yashna (Sep 4, 2010)

hey, 

i could really use some help with my photo !

thanks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry ... That one is too far gone .. There's nothing to repair.
This is all I could save ..


----------



## yashna (Sep 4, 2010)

oh dont worry , but thank you anyway


----------



## wiegehts (Oct 14, 2010)

My pictures were getting corrupt also. Found a thread through this website from someone (can't find it anymore) who suggested that if you have a media centre with infrared - disconnect the infrared. IT WORKED FOR ME!!!!!!!! I am so thankful for this website.

For additional info: the process that was undertaken when finding random corrupt digital Nikon D90 pictures that I just loaded onto my hard drive through my SD card which I plugged into my hp media centre m8200, first checked files on my digital camera - all fine, reinserted SD card, still corrupted random files - some corrected, some not. Thought it might be the media card. Without deleting pictures, put media card aside and used my backup media card. Same issue. Decided to upload pictures via USB instead. Same issue. Decided to do a virus check. Continued to delete corrupted pictures and upload new pictures (as I still had all pictures on my two SD cards). Same issue - still intermittent corruption (black or grey or green bar covering 1/4, 1/2 or 3/4 of the picture). Found your website and then was able to fix!


----------



## aprillove20 (Aug 3, 2010)

I had once a problem like this also. But I just have it brought to a programmer and have him fixed it for me.


----------



## Mav1971 (Nov 21, 2010)

wiegehts said:


> My pictures were getting corrupt also. Found a thread through this website from someone (can't find it anymore) who suggested that if you have a media centre with infrared - disconnect the infrared. IT WORKED FOR ME!!!!!!!! I am so thankful for this website.
> 
> For additional info: the process that was undertaken when finding random corrupt digital Nikon D90 pictures that I just loaded onto my hard drive through my SD card which I plugged into my hp media centre m8200, first checked files on my digital camera - all fine, reinserted SD card, still corrupted random files - some corrected, some not. Thought it might be the media card. Without deleting pictures, put media card aside and used my backup media card. Same issue. Decided to upload pictures via USB instead. Same issue. Decided to do a virus check. Continued to delete corrupted pictures and upload new pictures (as I still had all pictures on my two SD cards). Same issue - still intermittent corruption (black or grey or green bar covering 1/4, 1/2 or 3/4 of the picture). Found your website and then was able to fix!


I have several of these "greyed out" pictures and desperately want to fix them but have been unable to do so with any programs. How did you fix yours?


----------



## wiegehts (Oct 14, 2010)

My desktop computer is a media centre so it has a remote which points to an Infrared Receiver connected to my computer. I have now UNPLUGGED the Infrared Receiver and all works fine. It was the last thing I suspected because all had been working fine for the last year. I had suspected every new program and download ... and when I found this website, there were various answers included one about infrared items. So, if you have wireless devices, infrared, that sort of thing - that might be the answer for you too.


----------



## Mav1971 (Nov 21, 2010)

So an infared receiver caused your corrupted jpegs?


----------



## wiegehts (Oct 14, 2010)

HI there, to answer your question - yes, an infrared receiver caused some of my jpgs to get sporadically corrupted (section greyed out etc)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is this in a Vista System ??


----------



## wiegehts (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, it's in the Vista System - Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2. The computer itself is a HP Media Centre, m8200.


----------



## Mav1971 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine is a Windows 7 HP HDX Premium laptop. I recovered the jpegs from a erased card and a bunch of them are like he said 1/4, 1/2, 3/4 and all grey. I'd like to fix them.


----------

